# Apache 24 and module paths (mod_maxminddb)



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 6, 2021)

I've got Apache 2.4 and I built and installed mod_maxminddb from ports.

In httpd.conf most modules show along these lines:
	
	



```
LoadModule status_module libexec/apache24/mod_status.so
LoadModule rewrite_module libexec/apache24/mod_rewrite.so
LoadModule php7_module        libexec/apache24/libphp7.so
```
So LoadModule, the module name, then the path - usually libexec/apache24/something.so

With mod_maxminddb it puts the path into httpd.conf as:

/usr/ports/www/mod_maxminddb/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_maxminddb.so

That works fine but that doesn't look right and doesn't match all the other LoadModule lines.  It also seems a bit flakey - if I clear down my local ports then I'll lose the binary.

mod_maxminddb.so exists in both the above path and /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_maxminddb.so (so the port build is creating the binary and copying to the Apache module directory).

If I manually change the httpd.conf to just the libexec/apache24/mod_maxminddb.so then it works.

I think it's down to this in the port Makefile


```
post-patch:
          @${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's|%%LIBEXECDEST%%|${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/${APACHEMODDIR}|g' ${WRKSRC}/src/Makefile.am
```

I think it would be better as


```
post-patch:
          @${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's|%%LIBEXECDEST%%|${APACHEMODDIR}|g' ${WRKSRC}/src/Makefile.am
```

When I started looking through other Apache modules, though, the STAGEDIR set-up seems to be quite common, so began to wonder if I am barking up the wrong tree?

This might be more of a ports question.


----------

